# Comments on Ken's Fish food and Xtreme food?



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

I would appreciate any experience with either of these brands of food. I feed 1mm NLS cichlid but would like to maybe get into a larger pellet and just have another feeding option. Ken's food is super cheap, wonder if that is a telling sign? Ken's has quite a variety of options as well, floating mostly, cichlid, super colour, in many sizes.
http://www.kensfish.com/aquarium-suppli ... -food.html

Thx


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i been using kens for a couple years. i use a variety of it to feed my 13 tanks. all kinds of fish, of all different sizes. always kept my fish healthy and happy so far


----------



## scully (Feb 6, 2013)

I have been using Ken's premium cichlid flake for close to a year now. All my fish love it and what a great price for large quantities. I also like Ken's decapsulated brine shrimp, great for young fry. I did try the Ken's cichlid pellet food once, forget the size, think 2mm or 3mm. When soaked for a short time it made a real mess in the tank, fish liked it though. I prefer Omega One pellets, doesn't deteriorate easily when soaked and eaten...........just me preference


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Apparently this Xtreme food is really taken off. I have some 'community crave' flake that I've been giving to my Centrals. They do eat it with gusto but will eat just about anything I put in the tank, including my arms.

The ingredients of xtreme is more 'meal' and 'middlings' but I guess it's producing results as there are top breeders/ suppliers using this as their staple food.

Are you gonna get that 300 gallon going or what!  :lol: :fish:


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Are you gonna get that 300 gallon going or what!  :lol: :fish:


No kidding! Just spoke to the builder last week and it is in the works for an engineer to come take a look at the floor. 4,500lbs on a second floor over a family room below isn't something I'm chancing! Was working on stand designs today!

Anyone here use flake for larger fish? For haps in the 8" range? It just seems like it'll take so much to fill them up and wondering if it will pollute the water? I was thinking of going to a larger pellet for larger fish?

A canadian cichlid distributor carries xtreme but it is a whole lot more expensive than Ken's (they are all a lot more expensive than Ken's).


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

chiroken said:


> Iggy Newcastle said:
> 
> 
> > Are you gonna get that 300 gallon going or what!  :lol: :fish:
> ...


Yes I use flakes to feed adult haps/peacocks/Frontosa. I will place the flakes in a cup of water then feed it slowly to them. I like flakes as I have less mistake of giving the fish too much.

The person I bought my adult Frontosas from feed his stock with flakes and freeze dried krill. Kenfish has a great price for premium freeze dried krill. I love the freeze dried krill as it is pure krill with no additives.


----------

